# bass reducer



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

unfortunately for the next 9 months I live on the 3rd floor in my complex is there anyway I can reduce the bass from the condo below me, He has not complained Yet but if you have any DIY suggestions that would be awesome :bigsmile:


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Isolating pads are available for subs, don't remember the name, but it is something like subdude. That will reduce transmission via the floor to some degree, but not via any common wall(s).


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Get a Gramma Pad... It's a little larger than the subdude (made by same company... I think... Called Auralex). Basically it decouples your sub from your floor. Google around, you can probably find one for roughly $30-$35. I think I bought mine from bH photo.


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

I got the Subdude a week or so ago, and it's great for my house and needs. It took the rattle out and now everything sounds cleaner.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Auralex SubDude is the ticket. I use one under each of my subs, they greatly reduced walls and dishes rattling.


----------

